# new to me 2000 Chevy 3500 SRW



## Grotonems5 (Jan 12, 2010)

Just picked up this truck today. Has a 5.7 350 in it and runs great, has some dents but not much rust. Was a local metal fabrication shop truck. Has a fisher MM1 plow setup with a hinky Northern Tool Haldex plow pump and control setup. I'm hoping to replace the blade with a 9 footer and either rewire or replace all the electrical connections with the correct Fisher parts.

Link to the pump/controls 
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_613_613


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice OBS chev! I just picked one up as well(95 k2500 rc/lb,5.7), wish mine was that color though to match my 02 and not black. I like how those rims look, I wanna paint mine black because my rims are rusty and look like crap.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks like you have a little helper, she's small enough to crawl under the truck with a can of Fluid Film


----------



## 85 Toyota 22R (Jan 7, 2004)

clean truck bud!!


----------



## Grotonems5 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks guys, ya my little helper is my daughter, she is 21 months this month, man they grow fast! I'm sure she would have a blast if I gave her a can of fluid film, but not sure if she would get more on herself or the project at hand!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Cool truck. I'm surprised how clean it is, unless it's not originally from New England.


----------



## Grotonems5 (Jan 12, 2010)

I bought it from a local body shop that took it in trade from a local welding shop, has been in VT all it's life to the best of my knowledge. Has 126K on it.


----------



## Grotonems5 (Jan 12, 2010)

More pictures with the plow on


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

nice backdragging edge


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

That is a really nice obs Chevy.


----------



## xjsnake (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice Chevy. Looked into getting one of those Haldex units to graft onto a Snowbear I've got sitting around but thought I could just get a different (stronger) plow cheaper. 

BTW I'm not a Chevy guy, what's OBS?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

xjsnake;1378466 said:


> Nice Chevy. Looked into getting one of those Haldex units to graft onto a Snowbear I've got sitting around but thought I could just get a different (stronger) plow cheaper.
> 
> BTW I'm not a Chevy guy, what's OBS?


Truck looks good. They are a great truck.

OBS= Old Body Style


----------



## xjsnake (Dec 9, 2011)

cet;1378473 said:


> Truck looks good. They are a great truck.
> 
> OBS= Old Body Style


Ah, that makes sense. I'm a jeep guy so I'm more used to having the 2 letter codes for body styles. Slowly learning the Fords as my father keeps buying them and giving them to me to work on.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

I have seen "OBS" and "NBS" in use on Ford forums/threads too.

It was an acceptable naming convention when web forums were new, but it is unsustainable and unfair for long-term use. If we keep OBS meaning 88-98, NBS meaning 99-07, and NNBS meaning 08-??, the GMT1000 series will be called NNNBS, the next will be NNNNBS, ad nauseum. If we shift the names to be accurate, where "NBS" means the latest body style, it becomes *impossible* to search effectively; when you search for "NBS headlights" you'll get two different series.

IMO we need to abandon it in place. Existing series should remain called OBS/NBS/NNBS. New series should be called by the code the manufacturer uses; in this case, the new GM series will be GMT1000 and that's what we should call it. That preserves searchability while deprecating that awful system.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

My 07 is a NNBS, most 1999 are OBS. 2011 are GMT900 but different from 2010 GMT900 so what to do.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Yeah, there are "Classic" and new styles during the same year for each time the style changes. The series number keeps that issue clear, as does the "*BS" system.

And yes, there are also changes during a series. I wasn't aware of the 2010-2011 GMT900 (NNBS) changes, but 1999-2002 GMT800s (NBS) are different from 2003-2007 GMT800s (NBS). They're still similar enough that you can do most of your research lumping them in together. Besides the obvious front end body parts, the only major mid-NBS changes I can think of are headlight wiring and radio wiring.


----------



## Grotonems5 (Jan 12, 2010)

I always looked at it this way... You have the year (2000) then OBS or NBS in this case OBS. So if someone said oh I have a 99 NBS it meant you had the aerodynamic front end etc etc newer style, if you said 2007 OBS that would mean a 2007 Classic and 2007 NBS would be the new style etc etc, so you just need to have some knowledge about the vintage. They used to identify them by generation ( Gen I, Gen II, Gen III etc)


----------



## fulltiltwill (Aug 23, 2005)

In 2000 they made the K2500 and 3500 GMT400 like your truck but they came out with the new Silverado 2500 as well. I have a 2000 K2500 according to the title but the build date on the door sticker dates it as a 99, which makes buying parts fun. Great looking truck, wish mine had the 350 instead of the 454 I could use the 3-4 extra mpg's


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice looking truck, i Have one of its sibilings


----------



## Grotonems5 (Jan 12, 2010)

ACA L&L;1381537 said:


> Nice looking truck, i Have one of its sibilings


I saw that, yours looks a lot cleaner!


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

Selling huh?

http://burlington.craigslist.org/cto/2836914454.html


----------



## Grotonems5 (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, 7 miles per gallon is really a bummer. I just put over 3K of work into it too.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

7 MPG that sucks my 98 extended cab long bed gets 11-15 depending on how heavy my foot is that day.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Grotonems5;1443574 said:


> Yeah, 7 miles per gallon is really a bummer. I just put over 3K of work into it too.


Wow..amazing how much of a difference size makes. Our 1999 Tahoe has the same engine and gets about 13..but the Tahoe pushes snow like a 3/4 ton truck


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

My brothers '99 big block truck gets better than 7mpg...whats wrong with that thing?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I think there's something wrong with it to be getting 7mpg, have you had it on a scanner to check for any codes? Timing or something could be off also.


----------



## Grotonems5 (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't think the 4.10's help my gas mileage any. I haven't had it plugged in to check for any codes. No lights on in the dash, new air filter didn't help any. I do live in a hilly area. What should I be getting? I figured 10mpg would be average for this rig. I only put the plow on when I need it, tires are wearing evenly, it's not lacking any power or anything.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

My 98 has the same gears in it and like I said it gets 11-15 depending on how I am driving.


----------



## toyotaplow (Jan 17, 2011)

We used to have a set of twin '94 Sierra 2500. 5.7 tbi, auto, 4X4, both were plow trucks. They both got around 12-14 mpg. I don't know what gears they had, but your vortec should get at least as good mileage as on older tbi.


----------



## nhglock17 (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice looking set up


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

I definitely agree, if you're only getting 7mpg something is wrong. Company truck I had a while back was a 99 K3500 drw with 454/auto/4.10's and got about 9-10 on average.


----------



## Grotonems5 (Jan 12, 2010)

I guess I'll have to have my mechanic look at it


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

My '96 2500 gets about 14, and it went down when I put my the second motor in and replaced the entire fuel system, I was getting 16ish. Good luck with it!


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

I have the same truck (97) with the 4:10s and I get 10MPG ( 8' Boss STE ) . Something isn't right !


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Thats pretty nice!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Did you try plugs, wires, fuel filter, a seafoam treatment (in gas and thru brake booster), Injector flush, Mobil 1 oil? On that laundry list off repairs I didnt see any of this.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

My 95 3500 srw with a 350 averaged about 8 if I was easy I got about 9 after everything you put into it hold on to it you shouldn't have to do anything for a while


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Stik208;1445552 said:


> Did you try plugs, wires, fuel filter, a seafoam treatment (in gas and thru brake booster), Injector flush, Mobil 1 oil? On that laundry list off repairs I didnt see any of this.


Seafoam in the fuel is wasted. Use it for the top end (through brake booster vacuum hose, as you said) and if you want pour some in the oil. Change oil and spark plugs after. Use cheaper stuff diluted into fuel.

With new tank, pump and lines I'd _assume_ the new fuel filter was installed too.

The injector flush is a good idea. Google for it, there's a variety of cheap DIY procedures that look like they'd work quite well.

I'd check for a dragging wheel bearing or brakes, or transmission not shifting right.


----------



## Grotonems5 (Jan 12, 2010)

Stik208;1445552 said:


> Did you try plugs, wires, fuel filter, a seafoam treatment (in gas and thru brake booster), Injector flush, Mobil 1 oil? On that laundry list off repairs I didnt see any of this.


Haven't changed the plugs or wires yet, fuel lines came with new filter installed. I am not using any synthetic oil just normal oil right now, but it was supposedly changed right before I bought it and I just had it changed again about a week or two ago. I've never heard of an injector flush but someone told me there is a "spider injector" set you can buy for these Vortecs that is supposed to work better than the original? I did have an additive put into the oil when it was changed. Someone also mentioned to me the mass airflow sensor could be dirty as well. So now the check list looks like this:

Plug into computer and check for issues
New plugs&wires
Clean or replace injectors
Check MAFS/clean
Check brakes/wheelbearings
Check 02 sensors


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I have the same exact truck except mine has a 454 and my big block gets better then 7mpg while plowing.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Yup, the OEM spider assembly was a bad design. They redesigned it and the updated assembly is improved.

Engine oil can't cause a 50% (depending on whose estimates of what it should be) drop in fuel economy.


----------



## Grotonems5 (Jan 12, 2010)

Snapped this one tonight


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

How is it running?


----------



## Grotonems5 (Jan 12, 2010)

It was running great, I was getting 10-11mpg the last few tanks of gas. Last place I got gas was out in the boonies and it started skipping at low RPM going up hills before it shifted to a lower gear, I think there is water in their gas. 

I didn't do anything different other than change a sway bar link and my mileage came back up, but I do know it needs plugs and wires. My mechanic did not plug it into the computer, he said if the check engine light wasn't on he wouldn't be able to tell me anything by plugging it in. I still have it for sale, looking for a wrecker to start into the towing business.


----------



## Grotonems5 (Jan 12, 2010)

Well after new plugs, fuel filter, summer tires, lower bumper valance, and a lighter foot I've been getting 15mpg regularly and got 17mpg on an interstate trip a couple weeks ago! Two of the spark plugs were broken, she seems to run a little smoother now for sure.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Grotonems5;1475558 said:


> Two of the spark plugs were broken


 Yup, that'll do it every time!


----------

